# Pellets



## knockmoreben (Nov 18, 2013)

Hey lads,

Anybody know a UK source for smoking pellets. Not the easiest to find.?!

Ben:help:


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 19, 2013)

Hello Ben.  I have set you my recommendations.  Good luck.

Danny


----------



## wade (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi Ben

The BBQ grade ones I use regularly are CookShack and you will be able to find the sole UK distributor for these through Google. They come in 20 lb bags and they do a great job. I mostly use the Oak and the Hickory chips and they give a reliable good clean tasting smoke.


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi Danny, can you please send me your recommendations, All recommendation  from all members appreciated.

Steve


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 19, 2013)

Hello Steve.  I will send you my link and a link to the place Wade recommended.  Thanks for that Wade.  Added to my favourites.  Now we are cooking with gas!  Sharing info.  Keep 'em coming.

Danny


----------



## markuk (Nov 21, 2013)

We came accross pellets in Germany on our last visit there (see 1st photo of my friend Dave "smoking" on one)  and large lumps around half the size of a coke Can (2nd pic) and pressed  which were made from the left overs of wine production  - however the company at the time could not release them for sale for home use as they need a Licence and there are so many enviromental rules in Germany ( the Pub Landlord is right !)

Think they'd be really interesting to cook with ....













P1090984.JPG



__ markuk
__ Nov 21, 2013


















P1090985.JPG



__ markuk
__ Nov 21, 2013


----------



## wade (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi Mark

Wow they are quite a size... For burning like small chunks of wood with the charcoal they would probably be fine but for use in a AMNPS style cold smoke generator or in a hopper feed hot smoke generator I think they could be a bit of a challenge!


----------



## knockmoreben (Nov 21, 2013)

thanks guys for the response. im constantly on the look out for simpler solution. ive even planed and sanded solid oak for dust.

those coke can sized pellets have given me an idea mark..watch this space!!


----------



## markuk (Nov 21, 2013)

Note they are about HALF the size of coke cans :-)


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 21, 2013)

Be interested to see what knockmoreben comes up with!


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 21, 2013)

Just what I love to see.  Folks who tinker.  I know most/all of you have designed/built smokers or at least modified your smoker.  I have always said "if I can see how it's made...".  C'Mon Wade; a little bilateral thinking is needed here.  Just bang around on that hopper a little with a large enough hammer and I'll bet those chunks would fall right into place.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Interesting stuff.  Thanks for posting Mark.  We need a distributor in the U.K..  Ben; you have me intrigued to see what your idea is.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I'm in.  Have fun.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## markuk (Nov 22, 2013)

We were shown the "factory" as part of an Enviromental Day on our exchange trip.....   we were a bit puzzled how it was all financed but think it was partly from the Wine Production trade which is HUGE in the region we go as a way of using up all the old bits of grapes that gets thrown away - possibly there's some EEU money too....

It just amazed me that they couldn't sell them for home use atm - I basically said what harm can they do and there was just some shoulder shrugging..... got a feeling they might me exporting them to other countriies for use in small power stations but it was a bit of a mystery.

Ben - they were made under VERY high presuure with big machines to squeeze the juice out and compact them so good luck


----------



## wade (Nov 22, 2013)

KC5TPY said:


> Just what I love to see.  Folks who tinker.  I know most/all of you have designed/built smokers or at least modified your smoker.  I have always said "if I can see how it's made...".  C'Mon Wade; a little bilateral thinking is needed here.  Just bang around on that hopper a little with a large enough hammer and I'll bet those chunks would fall right into place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bah! Humbug! It will never work - I just know it wont. They don't call me "Mr Optimistic" for nothing! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





LOL


----------



## baz senior (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi Mark, I have to ask, what are the pellets made from?
Are they destined for food grade smoking,or are they pellets for domestic and industrial boilers?

Iam only asking, as they might not have the right wood in them and may be mixed with soft wood,or from saw mills where lubes are used on the machinery.
But, if they are food grade, let me know what diameter they are, I may have a cunning plan! Thumbs Up

Edit. Whoops, just re-read the thread and I notice they are not available. So that's my cunning plan up in smoke. I will persevere though, I think I might be on to a homebrew tube pellet smoker over this side of the water.
When I have finished messing about with my other projects, I'll have a look at it.


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi Baz Senior, you have answered my question regarding what is  the difference between heating pellets and smoking pellets.

Thanks Smokin Monkey


----------

